# Adding Pennies to Pond



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I recently helped one of my friends put in a pond at his house. He asked me to help him because he knew i put in a pond at my house and figured I would know about it.

Anyways, he wants to put pennies in the bottom of his pond as a substrate. He wanted to get new pennies from the bank (they are a shiny gold) so the pennies will be new & primarily zinc *not* the old copper ones.

My question is...will this have a bad affect on the water chemistry?? I am sure it will affect the water's softness/hardness, but I dont know if this will ultimately be bad. The pond has (2) small koi, some small feeder goldfish & a couple floating plants...unsure what kind, but i can find out.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's literally a waste of money, imo. Possibly risky at that - fish and metals often don't play nice...

I'd stick to more convention substrate types: gravel, rocks, sand/mud/peat, or just bare...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would think the water would be affected by the metals starting to coorod(sp?)


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

copper is bad for many kinds of fish and those pennies are coated in copper...


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Zinc isn't good for fish in high concentrations either. At some point this may become a problem.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I wouldn't do it ...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

you could coat the pennies in epoxy, that will keep their color intact and keep the harmfull crap out of your tank


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> you could coat the pennies in epoxy, that will keep their color intact and keep the harmfull crap out of your tank


 hey, that's a good idea.

im gonna look into that...









thanks, *illnino*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

JesseD said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > you could coat the pennies in epoxy, that will keep their color intact and keep the harmfull crap out of your tank
> ...


 thats gonna be alot of fukn work man geezzz







way


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

illnino said:


> you could coat the pennies in epoxy, that will keep their color intact and keep the harmfull crap out of your tank


 Have fun doing that. It would take hours upon hours...


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

I guess if you want to put in the time to epoxy all the pennies, then it could work out


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

> Have fun doing that. It would take hours upon hours...


I was thinking something in a spray can...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

JesseD said:


> > Have fun doing that. It would take hours upon hours...
> 
> 
> I was thinking something in a spray can...


 might stick to the paper or what ever you paint on


----------



## darkness (Feb 14, 2004)

what if he puts them on the bottom of the pond, then epoxys over them, so they are stuck to the bottom but not in contact with the water?

could that work?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, good idea


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

darkness said:


> what if he puts them on the bottom of the pond, then epoxys over them, so they are stuck to the bottom but not in contact with the water?
> 
> could that work?


 yea that is a good idea... would probaly look pretty sweet too


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> darkness said:
> 
> 
> > what if he puts them on the bottom of the pond, then epoxys over them, so they are stuck to the bottom but not in contact with the water?
> ...


i agree... that sounds good to me too.

im gonna run that by him to see if that sounds like something that he might wanna do. ill keep you guys posted.

btw...thanks for the great ideas. im glad i started this thread cause ive gotten some really good ideas :nod:


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

In a pond you don't really know what is going to be put in there the whole time. I wouldn't want my fish sucking on epoxy.

Think about it. The bottom is the larges surface area of any pond, even if you epoxied the pennies, you would still have a seepage of chemicals and metal's, and I am sure from time and being under the surface of waters, your water would get toxic over time.

Tell him to fill it with old silver 1/2 dollars, lol

Now, there is a petshop in Chicagoland that has about 25 henly, leopoldy, flower, and pear rays in there display tank, its a pond and people make wishes and crap and throw in there change, I make it a point to throw my 2 cents in at a 600 ray, this place has been doing this as long as I can rememeber and there is always a huge supply of expensive rays in there..But there is state of the art trickle filtration, skimmer, and a big UV.

rw


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

uuh, epoxy is like a very hard plastic coating. it wont leach out anything. if it leaks, why would people use it to make plywood tanks???


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> uuh, epoxy is like a very hard plastic coating. it wont leach out anything. if it leaks, why would people use it to make plywood tanks???


 I agree...I dont think that there will be any leakage at all.

Thanks for all the help, guys. Although I dont think he is goign to go with the penny idea anymore. Atleast the epoxy idea could possibly be used in the future for soemthing that I want to add to my tank/pond that could mess with the water chemistry.

Mods:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thatll be cool to make a pimp tank, epoxy tons of change to the bottom and back of the tank


----------

